# Brisbane living - Manly, Wynnum, Thornside???



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All

Ive been checking out renting places on the Brisbane coast they look good on the web but ....can anyone tell me what these places are like to live in? I was looking more east/south like Manly, Wynnum, Thornside areas.


Cheers 

Hels


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to live in Wellington Point which is near that area. Lovely and peaceful. But the roads into the city during peakhour are a bottleneck. Have you checked out Streetview on Google maps?


----------



## spadgersdad (Aug 30, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Ive been checking out renting places on the Brisbane coast they look good on the web but ....can anyone tell me what these places are like to live in? I was looking more east/south like Manly, Wynnum, Thornside areas.
> 
> ...


Hi Bluecookie,
We are located at Cleveland which is 5 minutes to Thornside, 10-15 minutes to Wynnum and Manly. All the places you have spoke about are nice places to live, Manly and Wynnum property prices are a little expensive as you are straight onto the water. Thornside is lovely still unspoilt and only two minutes to waters edge, it is an older area so there are still properties at reasonable prices to renovate. Other places to look at in the area are:
Birkdale
Wellington Point
Ormiston
Cleveland
Thornlands
Victoria Point
Redland Bay - up and coming area
All the above follow the coast down, We have been here two and half years and love the area, there are plenty of restaurants, shops etc and Raby bay is beautiful
If you need any further information please dont hesitate to contact us, there are more indepth websites on our webpage which may help a little. Good luck with your search Bluecookie.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

april said:


> I used to live in Wellington Point which is near that area. Lovely and peaceful. But the roads into the city during peakhour are a bottleneck. Have you checked out Streetview on Google maps?


Ahh i have what a wicked tool streetview is. I've looked on realestate and then checked it out on streetview.

when you say they are bottled neck, do you think it will take me longer than 1hr to get into CBD as thats what im used to travelling anyway here in the uK? Or is there a train service?

Hels


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

spadgersdad said:


> Hi Bluecookie,
> We are located at Cleveland which is 5 minutes to Thornside, 10-15 minutes to Wynnum and Manly. All the places you have spoke about are nice places to live, Manly and Wynnum property prices are a little expensive as you are straight onto the water. Thornside is lovely still unspoilt and only two minutes to waters edge, it is an older area so there are still properties at reasonable prices to renovate. Other places to look at in the area are:
> Birkdale
> Wellington Point
> ...



Thankyou for the information, my Fella is into fishing, we both like surfing and im into photography so the coast is the place for us defo.

Ill check out the links on your webpage.

Cheers Hels


----------

